# latest guy aka surgeon general



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this is the latest guy for this year his mouth opens and closes and his arm does a chopping movement


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy! He has a mad scientist/steampunk vibe going


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like that trap look. That is going to be creepy. I think when people see a new, they tend to pay more attention to it. So when they close their eyes that night. That tends to keep drifting through their mind. So that is always a great thing.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I like him alot! Nice outfit...different than your "normal" creeper!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great, do you have a video you can post of him in action?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I need to video him I think my in-laws have a cam for that thanx for the comments my next new guy is kinda like him he will be like something futuristic he is in celuclay mode right now he will have a gatling gun that will flash barrel will rotate and swing side to side and have smoke roll off it


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/halloween-props/10044d1273762221-my-new-prop-p1010407.jpg here is another view


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! Awesome! Looking forward to seeing him in action. Really unique.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Reminds me of the big dude in Dio's 



...RIP


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Mike, I love seeing different idea's become great props. Rahnefan I haven't seen that video in years...thanks for taking me back!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job on this guy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

So this is what you've been keeping busy with. I like this guy, excellent work!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!! He's very cool! I can't wait to see him action!

...Now I'll never get Liam in your yard!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very creepy! Love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he cool looking - he will creep the tots out


----------

